# What's Your Favorite Skyscraper(s)?



## ChiSkyline (Jul 27, 2011)

I will be posting my favorites up soon, I just need a little spare time. Share some of your favorite or/and most beautiful skyscraper(s) you could think of.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

My favourite is Ryugyong Hotel:


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ uke:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

@Kanto Something's wrong with you...seriously. Do you hate everything that has an angle less than 90 degrees? Or...?

My second favourite:


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ the Slaughterhotel is by far the ugliest building in the world uke: Some nonboxy buildings like SWFC, ESB, 2IFC or Seoul Lotte tower look amazing but this abomination is hideous. I've never seen anything uglier than the Slaughterhotel and I don't mean that there only are no buildings uglier than the Slaughterhotel, I mean that nothing on this Earth is uglier than the Slaughterhotel uke:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Kanto said:


> ^^ the Slaughterhotel is by far the ugliest building in the world uke: Some nonboxy buildings like SWFC, ESB, 2IFC or Seoul Lotte tower look amazing but this abomination is hideous. I've never seen anything uglier than the Slaughterhotel and I don't mean that there only are no buildings uglier than the Slaughterhotel, I mean that nothing on this Earth is uglier than the Slaughterhotel uke:


Ok...no comment...I just don't get it.:no:


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

Nothing beats this and certainly not the crap that is now being built there instead of this masterpieces.


----------



## ChiSkyline (Jul 27, 2011)

Sears Tower


----------



## ChiSkyline (Jul 27, 2011)

Trump Tower


----------



## alinajoseph (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes ChiSkyline, my favourite skycraper is also Trump world Tower. It is very beautiful and tall.
The Trump World Tower at United Nations Plaza is one of the most luxurious residential towers in the world.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ThatOneGuy said:


> My favourite is Ryugyong Hotel:


Interesting choice. I've never really thought of Ryugyong in terms of my favourite, but it does warrant consideration. It's a very impressive structure and Pyongyang is one of the few places on earth that suits it.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I also like this black beauty in NYC:









And the Shanghai Tower


----------



## ChiSkyline (Jul 27, 2011)

alinajoseph said:


> Yes ChiSkyline, my favourite skycraper is also Trump world Tower. It is very beautiful and tall.
> The Trump World Tower at United Nations Plaza is one of the most luxurious residential towers in the world.


YESS!!
Absolutely one of the best skyscrapers I have ever seen








[/url] Chicago, Trump Tower (Adrian Smith 2005-2008) 01 by J0N6, on Flickr[/IMG] 








[/url] chicago trump tower by koi2007, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Trump Reflections by spey2008, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ It certainly is classy


----------



## Peterryan (Jun 6, 2012)

Trump Tower is a 58-story mixed-use skyscraper located at 725 Fifth Avenue, at the corner of East 56th Street in Midtown Manhattan, New York City.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

1. Woolworth Building


Woolworth Building by Ralf Siegel Hamburg, on Flickr


2. Empire State Building

3. SWFC


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

ThatOneGuy said:


> My favourite is Ryugyong Hotel:


 Yeah!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I also like this, (probably because I've walked past it many times :lol: (First Canadian Place, Toronto)









And Les Tours Hermitage in Paris:


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

This is a hard choice, but I have to say Sears Tower. It is one of those buildings that you really have to see in person. The glassy black facade and design of the building make it one of the most recognizable and unique in the world.

1. Sears Tower















































2. Empire State Building






































3. Burj Khalifa


























- credit goes to *Desert Diver*

4. Trump International Chicago





































5.

Chrysler Building







































Honorable Mentions

6. Petronas Towers









7. John Hancock Center









8. Taipei 101 









9. Bank of China Tower









10. Jin Mao Tower









MEMORABLE mention

4. World Trade Center 









Future 

8. One World Trade Center

4. 2 WTC


----------



## voyager8907 (Jan 20, 2012)

My favorite is the Pricewaterhouse Coopers Centre in Christchurch, New Zealand.
Always loved it as a young child.
After the earthquake it is being demolished sadly.
Sorry about the pictures having to be links.

http://www.cfspm.com.au/uploadedIma...ffice/PriceWaterhouseCoopersCentre_colour.jpg

http://www.beca.com/~/media/Images/...churchOffice_Hero.ashx?as=0&dmc=0&thn=0&w=582


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

i love
Burj Al Arab-Dubai








spurce










































































source


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

I also love Regatta Residence-Jakarta




























source



















source



















source


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Ok...no comment...I just don't get it.:no:


What I meant was that not only is the Slaughterhotel the ugliest building in the world, it is also the ugliest object in the world with the distance between the Slaughterhotel and the second ugliest object in the world (which is a turd) being greater than the distance between Bonnie Wright and a Pripyat Burer hno:


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

Too bad you never bothered to explain why hno: Not that I expect you to do it. I Think I know you just enough...

@ThatOneGuy its funny how you are surprised


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Right... posts like that with huge pointless pictures should be deleted.

@patrykus
I AM surprised!! I've never seen such a harsh reaction to the Ryugyong! It's like someone calling, say, the Empire State Building the ugliest object in the world, to me.

Another beauty to grace this earth:


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

Let me precise: it is funny how you are surprised at delusional *Kanto's* judgment 

About delusional opinions: ask him what he would do with North Korea if he had enough power 


Oh and btw Kanto, what about the buildings that you haven't seen? Surely Ryugyong Hotel is more beautiful than some of them.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

patrykus said:


> Too bad you never bothered to explain why hno: Not that I expect you to do it. I Think I know you just enough...
> 
> @ThatOneGuy its funny how you are surprised


Why? Because it hasn't got a single major right angle, because it has huge wings instead of a compact shape, because it has 3 wings and I hate when structures utilize the number 3, because it has a cone on the top, which is by far the geometric shape that I hate most, because it appears to be fat .... There, were that enough reasons? hno:


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

Enough reasons to call it bad and to don't like it. But not enough to call it the worst building on earth (while you not even seen all of them) , not to mention the worst thing lol. Oh and you say its fat and you don't like it's shape? I thought you like pyramids and burj khalifa.

As you compare it to turd I guess you would rather chose to live with pigs than in this building even if it was build in your country by the private developer, right?


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

patrykus said:


> Enough reasons to call it bad and to don't like it. But not enough to call it the worst building on earth (while you not even seen all of them) , not to mention the worst thing lol. Oh and you say its fat and you don't like it's shape? I thought you like pyramids and burj khalifa.
> 
> As you compare it to turd I guess you would rather chose to live with pigs than in this building even if it was build in your country by the private developer, right?


I would rather live with pigs than in this abomination as far as aesthetics are concerned. but at the end I would still rather live in the Slaughterhotel because of the disgusting smell of living with pigs. Also, I forgot to add that reasons aren't just single facts, they have a scale. And in every reason I gave the Slaughterhotel has the absolute maximum ugly value uke:

As to not have seen all buildings in the world. I can imagine a wide array of different shapes. And I can't imagine a shape uglier than the shape of the Slaughterhotel uke:

And btw, the Pyramids at Giza and Burj Khalifa have only one of the above mentioned factors of uglyness, but also have major factors of beauty, which more than make up for their factor of uglyness hno:


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

Kanto said:


> but at the end I would still rather live in the Slaughterhotel because of the disgusting smell of living with pigs.


Whait, you said this is worse than shit 



Kanto said:


> As to not have seen all buildings in the world. I can imagine a wide array of different shapes. And I can't imagine a shape uglier than the shape of the Slaughterhotel uke:


And that is definition of bias... You have to have huge imagination to be able to imagine all possible buildings and to judge this is the ugliest one.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

@Kanto That building I showed you in Tirana had no 90 degree angles... and is a cone... It is extremely fat for its height...

Are you sure its not just because its in North Korea?

Another beautiful building:


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Yes, I am sure. The Tirana building you showed me is a lowrise, therefore the fat factor doesn't apply. It is not a cone since it has ridges, therefore the cone factor doesn't apply. Its wings are minimal compared to the huge wings of the Slaughterhotel, so the wing factor doesn't apply. And finaly, it doesn't use the number 3, in its design, so even this factor doesn't apply hno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

So if the Ryugyong's top had some ridges, it would not be a cone?


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ If the ridges would be sufficiently deep, like in the case of the Tirana pyramid, I wouldn't consider it a cone. Additionally, I have forgotten to mention one more reason why I hate the Slaughterhotel, I hate when a building has a thicker part above a thinner part, for example like many observation/TV towers do. The cone of the Slaughterhotel is thicker than the part below it uke:


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

BOC, 2IFC, Chrysler, Woolworth, SWFC, Jin Mao, Sears, former WTC and ESB.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

@Kanto Fair enough. Everyone has their opinion.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Another one of my favorites is the CN Tower


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Kanto... you are definitely an interesting one. I am not sure whether you have strange tastes or possess some undiscovered knowledge that could save mankind. 

I will never understand how you can dislike the Chrysler building, but if you save the world, I will let it slide :lol:


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

I see there is growing religion around this "interesting" person already :lol:

As for saving the world, there will definitely won't be mercy for north korea


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Dare you dishonor grorious leader?!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

For Western USA, my favorite skyscrapers BY FAR are Los Angeles's 2 California Plaza...









...and the Columbia Center in Seattle.








:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

Gerkin


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*All Seasons Place*, Bangkok


All Seasons Place by Mark Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

Central Plaza 1 in Brisbane still looks 80's but good.


----------



## miawish (Jun 18, 2012)

*New Zealand Sky Tower (love this)*


----------



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

*1. Jin Mao Tower*, Shanghai


















*2. Chrysler Building*, NYC










*3. Burj Khalifa*, Dubai










I guess I have a thing for beautiful spires. :lol:


----------



## datoriprogram (Sep 21, 2009)

Hmmm probably Chrysler Building by a bunch of reasons. I also love Petronas Tower and the IFC in Hong Kong. And as a Swede, a honorable mention must be Turning Torso! 










And for some reason the Mercury tower in Moscow really grabs me.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Woolworht building in New York is my favorite:


American Classic, Woolworth Building , New York City by moonjazz, on Flickr

Closely followed by Flatiron building in the same city:

Flatiron Building NY by developit, on Flickr


----------



## Dralcoffin (Feb 27, 2010)

Chicago Carbide & Carbon Building









Photo by hogan3774, Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Love that one too.


----------



## datoriprogram (Sep 21, 2009)

^^ Yeah, there are a bunch of awesome art deco buildings which could be mentioned. It's hard picking one favourite since they usually all have something to awesome to offer.


----------



## Avian001 (Aug 26, 2005)

Philip Johnson's modernist masterpiece, the IDS Center (the first pic is from 1972, when it was the only big skyscraper in Minneapolis) Today, while still a dominant presence, it's had to bow to a bunch of other great towers.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Avian001 (Aug 26, 2005)

Another great tower - also in Minneapolis - is Cesar Pelli's Wells Fargo Center:



And another shot with the IDS Center to the right and I.M. Pei's cylindrical 225 South Sixth to the left.


----------



## Matthew Paige (Jul 13, 2012)

I've seen many skyscrapers but my favourite and the tallest skyscraper in the world is Burj Khalifa


----------



## v.o.r.t.e.x (May 13, 2012)

Guangzhou International Finance Center


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^I always forget about that building. It's a shame they added that lettering on top.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the Petronas Twins for me


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

Petronas Twin Towers, all the new WTC towers 1,2,3,4,7


----------



## Prince Valium (Apr 15, 2010)

2 came spontaneously in my mind, which have not been mentioned yet (but therer are a lot more):

UOB PLAZA ONE IN SINGAPORE



...and...

CCTV HQ IN BEIJING


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

Simple yet eye candy.










Again simple and classy. They look intimidating in a good way, no building can compare.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Magnificent^^

London has a lot of nice skyscrapers.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Favourite proposed/ partially built skyscrapers:

1. Russia Tower
2. Evolution, Moscow
3. 2WTC
4. CITIC Plaza
5. Hermitage Plaza
6. Guangzhou Chow Tai Fook
7. Kingdom Tower
8. Al Majdoul Tower, Riyadh
9. Hyderabad Signature Tower
10. Triple One

Honorable Mention: Dubai City Tower


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Shard, London 

(floor count - 72, height - 310m, status - the first supertall and highest building in the EU, value - $4billions "the world's most expensive building")


Is it Finished Yet? by Rob Mirage, on Flickr


2012_07_01_Shard Inauguration_LR_005 by Insightful Light, on Flickr


----------



## natali449 (Sep 14, 2012)

I like that one.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Definitely...* *BITEXCO FINANCIAL TOWER in Saigon*


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

wow..bitexco look impressive!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*01. Empire State Building, New York*








Courtesy of Matt Jalbert








Courtesy of Family In New York

*02. Chrysler Building, New York*
















Courtesy of britshexpats

*03. Scotia Plaza, Toronto*








Courtesy of blogto








Courtesy of wzmh

*04. Hearst Magazine Building, New York*








Courtesy of RIBA








Courtesy of blogspot

*05. Royal York Hotel, Toronto*








Courtesy of daveandcharlotte








Courtesy of lifesablog

*06. American Radiator Building, New York*








Courtesy of James Maher








Courtesy of World of Buildings

*07. Chicago Board of Trade, Chicago*








Courtesy of holinthedonut








Courtesy of the Chicago Board of Trade

*08. Toronto-Dominion Centre, Toronto*
















Courtesy of the NY Times

*09. Royal Bank Plaza, Toronto*
















Courtesy of superstock

*10. Beekman Tower, New York*








Courtesy of blogspot








Courtesy of 11even

As you can see, I have a strong preference for pre-war skyscrapers and north American buildings.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

My favorite skyscraper is definitely the Willis Tower. For me it has come far closer to perfection than any other building built so far ever came :drool::master::banana2:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

isaidso said:


> *09. Royal Bank Plaza, Toronto*


one of my favorite buildings in the entire world. the cladding is just outstanding :bow: :drool:


----------



## Emily Smith (Sep 18, 2012)

Tommy Boy said:


> Nothing beats this and certainly not the crap that is now being built there instead of this masterpieces.



These are my best one too...


----------



## liltaz88 (Jan 9, 2012)

I like most my favorite is WTC


----------



## dean87 (May 18, 2010)

burj al-bitrunas fi malaizi...


----------



## Pittsburgh guy (Oct 28, 2012)

*PPG BUILDING PITTSBURGH*

lOOK UP PPG BUILDING IN GOOGLE IMAGES


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Kanto said:


> My favorite skyscraper is definitely the Willis Tower. For me it has come far closer to perfection than any other building built so far ever came :drool::master::banana2:


I absolutely love Sears as well. My favorite from the 1970s by a long shot.

I wonder if it could have looked better if they decided to go with the original 16 tube design. What do you think?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Sears is awesome, but I like the old WTC more when it comes to 70s.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

My faves are the:

1. Missassagua 'Marilyn' condo towers

2. the twisting Calatrava one in Malmo, Sweden 

3. either 9 West 57th St. or the W.R. Grace Bldgs in Manhattan 

4. the Shard

5. 101 Taipeh 

6. Library Tower, LA

maybe more to come...


----------



## ugyu (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Sears is awesome, but I like the old WTC more when it comes to 70s.


1WTC is the closest thing to it for me because I adored its antenna, but 2WTC wasn't so hot.


----------



## cloud32 (Sep 29, 2011)

Victoria Tower, Stockholm 










http://farm9.static.flickr.com/8004/7178025901_1de9a25a0d.jpg

Singer Tower, New York (Demolished)










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_cxRN31abC...400/Singer+Tower+from+Williams+Liberty+st.jpg

The Gerkin 










http://www.completeofficesearch.com/provider/office/c40c5c53d5e2243a90aa61f942bceed4.jpg

Torre Agbar, Barcelona 










http://www.nextstop-barcelona.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/torre_agbar.jpg


----------



## OnePointWest (Jul 10, 2012)

1.Chrysler Building










_http://blogs.sacbee.com/photos/2012/04/space-shuttle-arrives-in-nyc-c.html_

2.TIE Woolworth/WTC Twin Towers










_http://wirednewyork.com/landmarks/woolworth/[/B]__

3.TIE 1WTC & ESB










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

4.Bank of China H.K.










https://www.google.com/search?q=ban...D69gSYyYDgDQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=768&bih=928#

5.30 St. Mary Axe










http://www.astonmartinartcollection.com/meets-art/30-st-mary-axe.html_


----------



## Elizabeth Faraone (Sep 16, 2013)

What a shame the Singer Tower was demolished. It was a beauty. And I also adore the Chrysler Building.


----------



## Elizabeth Faraone (Sep 16, 2013)

I adore the Woolworth Building.


----------



## Arcytekton (Aug 21, 2013)

Chicago & NY historically where all the fairy tale with skyscrapers started are remarkable buildings (I'm old fashioned man)like buildings/skyscrapers with nice ended top.









































Nowadays Dubai wins

The buildings with souls&









& dancing ones










The highiest beauty for me or the highest beauty for me...& most natural construction for realy high skyscrapers.This building gets maximal posibility in building that type of architecture. That's the future










At the and go back to clasic style in where?????...........NEVADA!
Is gorgeous like all Las Vegas at night.

:banana::banana:epper::banana::banana:epper::banana::banana:epper::banana::banana:epper::banana::banana:epper::banana::banana:epper::banana::banana:epper::banana::banana:epper::banana::banana:epper::banana::banana:epper::banana::banana:epper::banana::banana:








epper::dance::dance::dance::banana:


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

Rondo 1, Warsaw, Poland:


----------



## tommysyatriadi (Sep 22, 2013)

*my opinion*

i think my favourite is Burj Khalifa . I think i can get so many people here visit my page at contoh paragraf


----------



## liltaz88 (Jan 9, 2012)

My fav is John Hancock I like


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

MY FAVOURITE SKYSCRAPERS ARE:
1. Lotte World Tower, Seoul, South Korea, 555 m.









2. Eureka Tower, Melbourne, Australia, 298 m.









3. DLI 63 Building, Seoul, South Korea, 249 m.









4. Guangzhou IFC, Guangzhou, China, 438 m.









5. Seoul IFC, Seoul, South Korea, 279 m.









6. Santiago Costanera Tower, Santiago, Chile, 300 m.









7. Petronas Tower, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, 432 m.


----------



## pchelica (Jul 3, 2013)

Burj Khalifa Dubai


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

I also like all the ones posted above.


----------



## aimeusdietger (Oct 21, 2013)

These my favorite, Singapore infinity Tower.


----------



## leecamp7 (Oct 21, 2013)

I truly believe can overtake the Ryugyong as my favorite building of all time, if it's built. it's absolutely magnificent.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/domin8photos/10409006113/in/explore-2013-10-21
by dominick toscano

WTC


----------



## SOMFAN (Mar 22, 2014)

*:applause:*

VERY NICE AND SPECIAL BUILDING:

WARSAW-POLAND-Building: Zlota 44.
Architect: Daniel Libeskind Developer: Orco and CEO Jean-François Ott








http://www.copygeneral.eu/sites/default/files/zlota.jpg


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

Zuellig Building Makati

I love it's "ghostly" / transparent appearance, blends really well with it's surrounding 
and it's LEED certified. 

Zuellig Building by joelCgarcia, on Flickr


----------



## viiviemilia (Dec 31, 2014)

I think 30 St Mary Axe (The Gerkin) is a well thought building, the architects payed a lot of attention on lighting, a striking architecture.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/30_St_Mary_Axe#mediaviewer/File:Gherkin_(30_St_Mary_Axe).jpg


----------



## ilbonboo (Oct 31, 2014)

For me nothing even comes close to Shanghai Tower now.


----------



## TheBuildingHunter (Jan 6, 2015)

Empire states my best...A classic


----------



## firesteve (Mar 17, 2016)

My favorite skyscaper is Burj Khalifa in Dubai.


----------



## Burrazer (Aug 4, 2016)

Beogradjanka, one of my favourites


----------



## devondale (Oct 22, 2016)

I love Norman Fosters designs, he is definitely one of my favorite architects. Regulatory Affairs in VietNam*ở đây* có bán *danh mục thuốc không kê đơn* xem chi tiết ở website https://duoclieu.edu.vn/


----------



## scraper2293 (Oct 10, 2013)

70 Pine in Manhattan, with 20 Exchange Place and 40 wall street close seconds. Gorgeous buildings and the original kings of the NYC skyline.

Scotia Plaza in Toronto as well.


----------



## BenjaminBern (Dec 30, 2015)

mercury tower










sears tower










mahanakhon tower










etc etc


----------



## skynet89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Bitexco Financial Tower - HCMC - Viet Nam


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Sears Tower*, Chicago:

Above the Rest by niXerKG, on Flickr

I don't have to point out which one it is.


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

A Chicagoan said:


> *Sears Tower*, Chicago:
> Above the Rest by niXerKG, on Flickr
> 
> I don't have to point out which one it is.


The one on the far right? :troll:


----------



## noithattana (Mar 8, 2020)

Bitexco Financial Tower - HCMC - Viet Nam


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

*Chicago*

Sears Tower 
John Hancock Center
Aon Center

*Shanghai*

Shanghai World Financial Center
Jin Mao Tower

*NYC*

Empire State Building
Chrysler Building
Woolworth Building 

*SF*

Salesforce Tower

*Philadelphia*

One Liberty Place
Mellon Bank Center

*Calgary* 

The Bow

*Taipei* 

Taipei 101

*London* 

The Shard

*Dubai*

Burj Khalifa


----------



## Robby24 (Apr 19, 2020)

Absolute Towers


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Messturm of course!









© Raimond Spekking / CC BY-SA 4.0 (via Wikimedia Commons)


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Crown is turning out to be my new favourite in Sydney.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

900 North michigan, 265m
I like these four mini roofs








900 North Michigan - Wikipedia


----------



## Develo (Nov 12, 2015)

KlausDiggy said:


> Messturm of course!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this tower too. Oozes class!!!


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Wells Fargo Center. Minneapolis. _








_Elizabeth Nemmers_








_Andres Lemus_








_Chad Davis_








_Samuel Wagner_


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

55 water street building, new york








55 Water Street - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*European Central Bank (Frankfurt)*


EZB Frankfurt by bcmng, auf Flickr


EZB Frankfurt by Bert, auf Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

W R Grace building, New york
W.R. grace Building by Mark van Raai, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Solow building, new york
Solow Building - 9 West 57th Street, New York by Anomalous_A, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Franklin center, chicago








Franklin Center (Chicago) - Wikipedia.


----------

